# 6 Series owners in the U.K....



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

6 Series owners in the U.K....

Check this out!!

Dear Bimmerfest,

I hope you don't mind me contacting you directly but I'm hopeful you might be able to help me. I am from television Production Company in London called Tiger Aspect and we are making a documentary based in the UK. The programme we are making features a suped up BMW, I am trying to find a 6 series coupe or any BMW from the early to mid 1990's time frame in full working order, and with an owner who would like to help us pretend to adapt it to a James Bond type car with gadgets, any alterations would only be superficial and easily removable to feature in the documentary we are making. Would it be possible for you to post a request for me on your forum to see if any of your UK members are interested? 

Any help would be very greatly appreciated, many thanks for taking the

Time to read this and I look forward to your response.

Yours Sincerely
Melody Howse

Melody Howse
Tiger Aspect Productions
www.tigeraspect.co.uk

Extn 224

Direct line: 020 7544 1624

Mobile/cell: 07977644310


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> 6 Series owners in the U.K....
> 
> Check this out!!
> 
> ...


Any complaints if I hoik this over to one halfway-decent UK message board...?


----------

